# Estimating software?



## Txdirtworks (Feb 2, 2018)

Whats up guys, we are in the market for a new estimating program to help streamline the bidding process. We currently use Winex Grade for our take off and quantities. I want a program that we can enter in our rates for parts, labor and equipment so we can write up our proposal for the customer. Any software yall would recommend to look at? I appreciate the input.


----------

